# Delta 40-540 scroll saw for sale. SOLD



## shedhead (21 Aug 2011)

I am selling my Delta scroll saw 40-540 as I have Arthritis in my hands and I am finding it harder to use. The saw is in great nik and cuts well. The only problem is that the air blower does not work. This can be overcome with various ways ie use an aquarium pump and length of pipe.
I am selling for £65.00 and can be collected from KA26 area of South Ayrshire, or I can arrange delivery at £17.99 with Parcelforce or similar courier. 
I have included a picture of the blade change adaption ( picture 3 ) that was done by the owner I bought the saw from it has not got the 2 pronged spanner that normally comes with this saw type. It as a working top quick blade release clamp and tension which works well. The conversion of the bottom blade clamp is easy, just clamp the blade at the front of the vice and tighten, then feed it into the top vise.
I have only just bought this saw a beginning of the summer but I have to accept defeat due to my Arthritis
















Payment by Paypal or cash on collection if this is okay with buyer?

Dermot.


----------

